# Conditioner?



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Normally we just use yellow baby shampoo when we wash Jacob. Since we're now living in the country, we're dealing with a lot more knots and tangled hair. 

Does anyone here use or have they ever tried using conditioner after shampooing? I'm not sure whether it would even have the desired effect but I thought this would be a good place to start...


Fire away


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Baby shampoo is terrible to use on dogs, and could be causing those mats and tangles. Please, use a good quality dog shampoo, and DILUTE it, even if the packaging does not say to. Conditioners need not be used very often at all, in fact they attract dirt, and if not used properly can weaken the hair shaft, in addition to irritating the skin if heavily perfumed.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My hair dresser once told me that even adults should not use baby shampoo because it actually strips all the oils out of your hair. I guess babies have a lot more oils than adults. I too use to use it on my dogs.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I use a product called Bio-Groom Coat Polish and Detangler/Conditioner on my guys....it works well on ther knots/tangles and also makes them smell really nice!! You just spray it on them when their coat is dry and brush away......


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Our budding princess seems to love the oatmeal shampoo from Shea' Petsmart :yummy:. Twice a week brushing from the kids seems to solve any woes.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Cali & I said:


> Our budding princess seems to love the oatmeal shampoo from Shea' Petsmart :yummy:. Twice a week brushing from the kids seems to solve any woes.


That picture is priceless


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cali & I said:


> Our budding princess seems to love the oatmeal shampoo from Shea' Petsmart :yummy:. Twice a week brushing from the kids seems to solve any woes.


 
LOVE IT-she's looks like she's taking a Bubble Bath.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

There are usually no bubbles but my daughter was adamant with the candle and bubbles this time :lol:...

The odd thing is this dog will usually completely lay down in the tub and enjoy the scrubbing....she will barely leave her head above water. I drew the line at the bath pillow my daughter wanted to purchase...they are fun and funny all at the same time.

She only gets a few matts behind the ears that get either the detangler or the scissors, the brushings help a lot with not only the matts but shedding too! Furminator used on ocassion when needed.


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Baby shampoo is terrible to use on dogs, and could be causing those mats and tangles. Please, use a good quality dog shampoo, and DILUTE it, even if the packaging does not say to. Conditioners need not be used very often at all, in fact they attract dirt, and if not used properly can weaken the hair shaft, in addition to irritating the skin if heavily perfumed.



Terrible?? C'mon.. It certainly isn't causing the problem. Its what the breeder recommended and always worked fine when we lived in the city. Now that we live in the sticks, there's a lot more goo for him to get into and hes playing with my brother's Newf's quite a bit.

I was merely curious about whether a conditioner would help repel or at least lessen the quantity of debris that sticks on and leads to mats and tangles. 

Originally I used brand name baby shampoo and it didn't matter how dirty he got, when he dried off, all the dust would simply fall out of his hair, often leaving dog shaped areas of brown on the floor where he slept. At the moment, I'm using a No-name brand baby shampoo and the dust and dirt clings on well after he has dried off. 

I wasn't about to go out and buy conditioner with the world's highest concentration of perfume and douse him in it twice a day... Your constant condescending posts get a little old.


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Cali & I said:


> Our budding princess seems to love the oatmeal shampoo from Shea' Petsmart :yummy:. Twice a week brushing from the kids seems to solve any woes.



I love that picture! Jacob is pretty good in the shower but I've never had him in a bubble bath with candles. Not because I wouldn't... but I can only imagine how jealous my wife would be if she walked in a caught me in a romantic setting like that with the dog instead of her. :heartbeat


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

cirrus said:


> Terrible?? C'mon.. It certainly isn't causing the problem. Its what the breeder recommended and always worked fine when we lived in the city. Now that we live in the sticks, there's a lot more goo for him to get into and hes playing with my brother's Newf's quite a bit.
> 
> I was merely curious about whether a conditioner would help repel or at least lessen the quantity of debris that sticks on and leads to mats and tangles.
> 
> ...


Okay - going to second this for PG. She's right. You see, they make shampoos for dogs because the ones for people aren't good for their skin or their coat. She's right on in this case. It would be much better for your pup to be washed with doggy shampoo and some of them aren't that expensive.

As for your breeders opinion, is your dogs breeder a BYB or one at the other end that does all the clearances, etc? I just happen to know from being around a lot that it is a general consensus and very much proven that people shampoo is bad for dogs (even baby shampoo) and even when you use doggy shampoo, it's important you don't wash them too much because you can really dry out their skin/hurt their coat quality and leave you with a dog who itches/bleeds/scabs/staff infection/trip to vet/antibiotics/start cycle over again.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I also agree that baby shampoo is a little to harsh for your dog. I use different shampoos (as with human hair you can get a build up) and use a very diluted creme rinse conditioner. About three times a year I use Cowboy Magic shampoo and conditioner.

In between baths i use Cowboy Magic detangler, you only need a small amount and I work it into their tails, pants, feathers and bibs. Weekly use an undercoat rake and I use the furminator in the fall, winter and spring about 1 monthly (if needed).

Cali& I - loved the picture, always call it "Bubble Bath" time.  Darby will lie down in the tub too, Kirby would rather play with the water.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cirrus said:


> Terrible?? C'mon.. It certainly isn't causing the problem. Its what the breeder recommended and always worked fine when we lived in the city. Now that we live in the sticks, there's a lot more goo for him to get into and hes playing with my brother's Newf's quite a bit.
> 
> I was merely curious about whether a conditioner would help repel or at least lessen the quantity of debris that sticks on and leads to mats and tangles.
> 
> ...


Yes. TERRIBLE. And very likely the problem. The pH of a dog's skin and coat is different than that of a person, and baby shampoos in general, and a no-name brand in particular, is stripping the dog of oils necessary for healthy coat and skin. I was hardly suggesting any such thing re: conditioners/perfume. 
Your interpretation of my post as being "condescending" might be amusing if it weren't that I actually have the best interest of your dog in mind, and was giving you a valid answer based on fact, and experience. 

Good grief. :no:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I was merely curious about whether a conditioner would help repel or at least lessen the quantity of debris that sticks on and leads to mats and tangles.


1. If you use a good quality dog shampoo, you aren't going to need a conditioner. 

2. If you want your golden to have a healthy and gleaming-in-the-sun type of coat, you do not want to strip all of the oils out by using the wrong shampoo or bathing the dog too frequently with that wrong shampoo. 

3. If you want your golden to have a healthy coat free of matts and tangles, you must brush him every single day. There are lotions or natural supplements that you could use on the coat to help untangle matts or release burrs without tearing the fur. 

I wouldn't use baby shampoo on my golden, but I have used baby oil on him to gently untangle and deburr him. <- I use the same stuff on my horse when _he_ gets into burrs. 

But brush your dog every day - and with nothing harsher than a slicker brush. And the sooner you pick and brush burrs out after the dog gets them into his coat, the easier they are to remove.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I have used baby shampoo before when I had run out of dog shampoo and thought one time wouldn't hurt. Diesel's hair became very dull and felt brittle. Horrible.

Bought his normal oatmeal and aloe vera shampoo as soon as possible and never had that problem again. 

I will admit to using human conditioner a few times on Diesel's tail and butt fluff. Makes them soft and shiny but I wouldn't use it every bathtime.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> I have used baby shampoo before when I had run out of dog shampoo and thought one time wouldn't hurt. Diesel's hair became very dull and felt brittle. Horrible.
> 
> Bought his normal oatmeal and aloe vera shampoo as soon as possible and never had that problem again.
> 
> I will admit to using human conditioner a few times on Diesel's tail and butt fluff. Makes them soft and shiny but I wouldn't use it every bathtime.


 
Wow to Deisel in this pic- he is soooooo beautiful! Willow is too - I think the tail, ears and general fluff of Deisel in that pic makes for a wow!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Jenn. Diesel has plenty of fluff to spare! His tail makes a great duster.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Geez... How rude can you be? You said "fire away" in your first post... and then ripped PG's post apart. 

Good luck with that... you should probably be asking your breeder that question, not us.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> Geez... How rude can you be? You said "fire away" in your first post... and then ripped PG's post apart.
> 
> Good luck with that... you should probably be asking your breeder that question, not us.


He said his breeder recommended it. :doh: Sorry, but after many years of breeding, showing a LOT of dogs (coated breeds, short haired dogs, and three different breeds of terriers), not to mention working as a vet tech and also managing a large boarding/grooming/training facility, I didn't pull this ROMA. His breeder has been breeding Goldens and Bassett Hounds since 1996. They have one dog that they have shown. I've got 20+ years on them. They may be very nice people (I do not know them...). But, if they are recommending human/baby shampoo be used, they are NOT doing their dogs any favors, and frankly, from the photos on their web site, they could have far better coats than they do. 
I have read my original reply to the thread, and it was straight up valid advice, and I honestly don't think it rude, nor condescending. He asked a question, I offered my answer. He didn't like that answer, too bad. (For his dog.)


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Well aside from the drama that too often comes in forums (BTW it is way worse in the other forums I frequent for my business) I have been able to extract some valuable info. So perhaps Pointgold can help summarize the topic for newbies like me:

1) Use a quality dog shampoo. How much should it be dilluted?

2) Conditioners are not required. Have you used any particular ones before a show or special occasion?

3) How often should owners normally bathe their dogs? (disregarding the occasional roll in the mud or ???)

4) How often to furminate or undercoat rake (I assume these are the same)?

5) Do you cut out matts or use a detangler tool first?

6) Do you use any supplements to enhance skin and coat?

Thanks for the info and any other care advice you can offer. I have realized that the grooming of Golden's is a much more involved process than any other dog we have had. The trade off being she really seems to enjoy it and it can be a relaxing process for both the dog and human.


One more question if I may: The fur on our dog's tail has become much thinner (not nearly as full) in the past two weeks and I don't notice her shedding more than normal. Since we have only had her for 9 months, I am wondering if this is part of the normal twice a year change in coat as I have read about here. I don't notice any other difference in the rest of her coat, just the tail.

BTW I did search for "Grooming Guide" and "coat care" but can't seem to locate a consolidated thread on coat care.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We use a good dog shampoo diluted about 3 parts water to 1 part shampoo - this makes it SO much easier to apply, lather and rinse, and makes your $20 bottle last so much longer!

Molson gets bathed about once every 2 weeks and maybe once every 3 or 4 baths I will add conditioner (it's actually human's Pantene Pro-V for Blondes) while the shampoo is still in his fur. I use the tiniest amount, maybe a dime-size if that, rub it between my hands and I run my fingers through his tail, ends of ears and on his chest, but definitley not along the skin or in the high-tangled areas. I rinse it out right away with the shampoo. 

When I put the conditioner in AND blow dry him out, his fur gets so fluffy and soft but like other said, it does attract more oils and dirt and mats, and I can feel his fur get greasy within 3 or 4 days.


----------



## TobysDad (Apr 7, 2009)

*Pert shampoo*

We used Pert shampoo with light conditioner for our last golden and now for Toby. Both of their coats have been beautiful and have been a source of constant compliments. Neither has had skin irritated by the shampoo. 

I usually do two shampoos and then a lot of rinsing in the shower to make sure the shampoo is out. I find that if I sing while doing it, that we both tolerate it better. Each dog also got/gets a light brushing with a rake every day or every other day or so.

I know I will be crucified for saying this, but if the Pert is good enough for me, it's good enough for them!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think it depends on you and your dog how often you bathe him. 

Personally speaking... I don't think it's necessary to bathe them any more often every 2 months tops, unless there is a reason to give them more frequent baths. That probably sounds horrible if you assume a golden needs to be bathed every week in order to stay clean, but definitely our guys were and are very clean and their coats are in good shape. 

I think it's a little cheezy getting hyped up about things like this, but I've had show people walk up to my Jacks and rave about gloss and feel of his coat. He doesn't have a silky coat, but goldens aren't supposed to have silky coats. The same thing happened with our previous dogs, especially our Sams who DID have a faulty but shiny coat (it was silky like a spaniel's). 

The difference is you want to make sure you brush your dog regularly. This does something to release oils and work them through the coat. Or something like that. And again, the wire slicker brushes are the best.

Shampoos - I'm not really fussy and tend to use anything that says it's geared for dogs with sensitive skin or allergies. I now use Adams Flea Shampoo for Jacks, mainly because I like the way he smells afterwards. I also have an oatmeal based shampoo I use sometimes.


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

I never ripped into the advice, merely the tone. I'm not dwelling on it and neither should any of you. In fact I appreciate the advice. In hindsight, I probably answered my own question when I pointed out the fact that it got worse when I switched to No Name.

With that, I WILL ditch the No-Name baby shampoo and try a proper dog shampoo. We have a very limited selection here in this small town but I'll see if I can find any of the above recommendations. If I can't find anything, I'll look online.

Daily brushing would definitely help, but wifey is 9 months prego and I have my hands full. With that said, he can be perfectly groomed and after one afternoon with my brother's Newfoundland dogs, I have to start from scratch. (Last time 3 of them were together, my brother and his wife paid $400 to have their 2 dogs groomed. I refuse to do that) Jacob only gets shampooed about 4 times a year, maybe less.

Most of the mats and tangles I find (and I check quite often) come from tree sap. I should have mentioned this before. As kids we always used margarine to get it off of our skin but I haven't done this with the dog. It's easier to just cut it out. Someone suggested trying the industrial citrus hand cleaner to remove sap. -Stay Calm- He hunted with his Golden all the time and swore by the stuff. I'm not talking about full baths in it, just a little bit applied directly to the sap and then rinsed out. Scissors work fine for me, but depending on location and quantity, sometimes leave chunks missing from the coat. I haven't tried the citrus hand cleaner. Anyone have anything they like to use to remove tree sap? (In this case, its mostly Balsam Fir and Black Spruce) 

Like I said before, I was merely following the advice of the breeder and it worked fine in the past. To be fair to her, her website isn't the best and her dogs look great in person and have nice coats, as does Jake. We get a lot of positive comments from people on our dog, including his coat, weight, and obedience so its not all bad.

Keep it coming...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You could use baby oil to remove tree sap... but leave it in a little longer before you start to work your fingers through the hair to loosen it out of the gunk. 

And keep your golden away from the pine trees.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cali & I said:


> Well aside from the drama that too often comes in forums (BTW it is way worse in the other forums I frequent for my business) I have been able to extract some valuable info. So perhaps Pointgold can help summarize the topic for newbies like me:
> 
> 1) Use a quality dog shampoo. How much should it be dilluted?
> 
> ...


 
1. Depends on the shampoo, but generally I go 5 parts water to 1 part shampoo. You will not see a lot of lather. Lather is strictly a visual for humans.

2. I will use a light oil-type leave-in on the ends of tail and furnishings of the dogs that are being shown to help prevent breakage, or, if a coat is in bad shape and needs to be brought into show condition, I may use Isle of Dogs Strengthen, or and All-Systems product - depends on the individual coat.

3. We bathe dogs that are being shown at least weekly. Dogs not being shown are at least once a month, more if dirty. *Frequent baths with a good quality dog shampoo with promote coat growth and healthy skin. The dogs that you see on tv ie Westminster or Eukanuba Championships are bather sometime 3-4 times a week. Those coats don't just happen.

4. Furminators should NOT be used on Goldens, IMO. Undercoat is there for a reason, and if it is being shed naturally, normal routine brushing/combing will facilitate its removal. Otherwise health undercoat should remain ON THE DOG. CARDINAL RULE is to never brush a dry dog - mist it with water and brush or comb a damp coat - you will not get the breakage that you would if the coat is dry.

5. If a dogs gets a mat (which regular bathing/brushing should prevent) I roll a detangler into it and take the time to separate it with a metal comb so as not to lose a lot of hair. If a mat is so bad that it needs to be cut or shaved out, an owner isn't brushing/combing properly or regularly. 

6. Coat is, for the most part, genetic. Nothing that you can give a dog in the way of supplements of enhancers will make a dog grow more coat than he is genetically built to have. Good quality food should be enough. Many of the supplements given make a coat far too soft, and it will lose its water repellency, and also mat/tangle more readily, and break more easily. I have used Johnny Be Good Coat Booster. I think that all it did was make the dog hold coat longer, and when taken off the product, a major coat blow occurred. 

Re: your dog's tail, how old is she, and has she recently been spayed? (Anesthestic will cause coat blow.)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

TobysDad said:


> We used Pert shampoo with light conditioner for our last golden and now for Toby. Both of their coats have been beautiful and have been a source of constant compliments. Neither has had skin irritated by the shampoo.
> 
> I usually do two shampoos and then a lot of rinsing in the shower to make sure the shampoo is out. I find that if I sing while doing it, that we both tolerate it better. Each dog also got/gets a light brushing with a rake every day or every other day or so.
> 
> I know I will be crucified for saying this, but if the Pert is good enough for me, it's good enough for them!


While I understand your thinking, it's really _not _"good enough" for the dogs because of the difference in the pH of the skin and coat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> *Frequent baths with a good quality dog shampoo with promote coat growth and healthy skin. The dogs that you see on tv ie Westminster or Eukanuba Championships *are bathed sometime 3-4 times a week*. Those coats don't just happen.


Holy cow. O_O


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cirrus said:


> I never ripped into the advice, merely the tone. I'm not dwelling on it and neither should any of you. In fact I appreciate the advice. In hindsight, I probably answered my own question when I pointed out the fact that it got worse when I switched to No Name.
> 
> With that, I WILL ditch the No-Name baby shampoo and try a proper dog shampoo. We have a very limited selection here in this small town but I'll see if I can find any of the above recommendations. If I can't find anything, I'll look online.
> 
> ...


 
Maybe you should re-read your response. You really did "rip" the advice, and you were way off regarding what you imagined to be "tone". 

Congrats on the impending birth.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Re: your dog's tail, how old is she, and has she recently been spayed? (Anesthestic will cause coat blow.)


She was spayed 5 months ago and is currently 2 years and 7 months. I was comparing a picture from just a few weeks ago and the tail plume is almost half of what it was. She does seem to be sprouting fresh fur on her head :gotme:. She was on a course of Rimadyl about 8 weeks ago for a lame front leg.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cali & I said:


> She was spayed 5 months ago and is currently 2 years and 7 months. I was comparing a picture from just a few weeks ago and the tail plume is almost half of what it was. She does seem to be sprouting fresh fur on her head :gotme:. She was on a course of Rimadyl about 8 weeks ago for a lame front leg.


My guess would be that given the time span during which she was spayed and her age, it is a combination of the two. Any chance that she was radiographed re: the lameness and perhaps anesthetized for that procedure?


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

She has not been anesthetized for any of her diagnostics in the 9 months we have had her. I will try to put up some pictures to show the change. I could be a caninecondriac about all of this but after the first scare over this magical dog I do want to be proactive. There is a definite change and that is why I am so curious about the grooming. Perhaps I somehow inflicted this.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cali & I said:


> She has not been anesthetized for any of her diagnostics in the 9 months we have had her. I will try to put up some pictures to show the change. I could be a caninecondriac about all of this but after the first scare over this magical dog I do want to be proactive. There is a definite change and that is why I am so curious about the grooming. Perhaps I somehow inflicted this.


Looks pretty "normal". I'm guessing still that it is the spay anesthesia and a normal coat blow combo - the double whammy as it were  and it will come back (and spayed females _can_ get a LOT of coat...) I see a pool - does she swim in it with any frequency? Chlorine can wreack havoc on coats... another concern would be if you live in an area where there are fleas - even one bite to an allergic dog can mess up a coat and skin. But, she actually looks good, really...


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> Maybe you should re-read your response. You really did "rip" the advice, and you were way off regarding what you imagined to be "tone".
> 
> Congrats on the impending birth.



If you want to continue, please do it via PM. :wavey:

And Thank You.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

cirrus said:


> If you want to continue, please do it via PM. :wavey:
> 
> And Thank You.


???????????? 

Like I said, congrats on the upcoming baby! 

:311hi-thu sheesh...


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Pointgold said:


> Looks pretty "normal". I'm guessing still that it is the spay anesthesia and a normal coat blow combo - the double whammy as it were  and it will come back (and spayed females _can_ get a LOT of coat...) I see a pool - does she swim in it with any frequency? Chlorine can wreack havoc on coats... another concern would be if you live in an area where there are fleas - even one bite to an allergic dog can mess up a coat and skin. But, she actually looks good, really...


She will not go into the pool (mostly) unless she is invited which was pretty frequent over 2 months ago, but not so much in the past 60 days (maybe twice). I do believe I just have not witnessed the seasonal coat change before as we are coming into fall now. Thanks for the input as I have learned a lot here, this being our first purebred. Her prior issues have me on red alert!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I read in a magazine once that baby shampoo was recommended for people with curly hair since it's supposed to be oh-so-gentle...wow, a week after using it (even with conditioner) left my hair a snarled, tangled, straw-like mess. I chucked it. I wouldn't use it on myself, let alone my dog - who has much more sensitive skin than me.

I'm personally a huge fan of the earthbath products. You can order them online and even though they seem expensive at first, because they suds up so easily and rinse off even easier, you don't need a lot to do your dog (especially if you dilute it first). I bought a pint of mango tango in May and have used it pretty much every week this summer bathing Ranger and there's still half a bottle left! Not to mention, Ranger's coat which can get a little stringy looking ends up looking silky and fluffy and stays like that for weeks at a time. 

He's also gone hiking and through brush and out visiting my horse in the country and we've never had a problem with matts or any trouble getting burrs out - they slip right out of his coat.

As for conditioner, I've never found cause to use it after I switched to earthbath, but they do make a conditioner, too. I'd be tempted to try it in the winter just to see if I can get Ranger's coat any nicer. Here's the earthbath link: Pints :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care
Here's a pic of Ranger after his Mang Tango bath:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

PG thanks for your advice on conditioners. I use Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I've been guilty of conditioning the coat after every shampoo because I didn't know any better, oops! Is there anything I can do to reverse possible damage to the coat or will it just take time for the coat to improve on its on?


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> 4. Furminators should NOT be used on Goldens, IMO. Undercoat is there for a reason, and if it is being shed naturally, normal routine brushing/combing will facilitate its removal. Otherwise health undercoat should remain ON THE DOG. CARDINAL RULE is to never brush a dry dog - mist it with water and brush or comb a damp coat - you will not get the breakage that you would if the coat is dry.


Whoa, what?? Never brush a dry dog? I was always taught when brushing horse's tails (which take a year to re-grow to full length) was to ONLY do it after the tail was shampooed and conditioned and DRIED. Otherwise you risked breakage from trying to untangle the wet hairs. Of course "brushing" meant picking out all the tangles/snarls with a wide toothed comb, not actually brushing with a pin brush. 

I assumed the same went for dogs and have been brushing Ranger when he was dry ever since I got him! I thought wet or damp brushing would be worse...wow was I messed up. 

Quick question: what kind of brush do you recommend for a dog who doesn't have an undercoat?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Happy said:


> PG thanks for your advice on conditioners. I use Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I've been guilty of conditioning the coat after every shampoo because I didn't know any better, oops! Is there anything I can do to reverse possible damage to the coat or will it just take time for the coat to improve on its on?


Is it damaged? Using a bit of a conditioner made for dogs that is "natural" (ie lanolin, or evening primrose oil, etc) well diluted, after a bath and rinsed completely out would help if it really is. Regardless, using a good shampoo, diluted, and doing frequent baths would help things along.


----------



## Cali & I (Jul 31, 2010)

Ranger said:


> I'm personally a huge fan of the earthbath products. You can order them online and even though they seem expensive at first, because they suds up so easily and rinse off even easier, you don't need a lot to do your dog (especially if you dilute it first). I bought a pint of mango tango in May and have used it pretty much every week this summer bathing Ranger and there's still half a bottle left! Not to mention, Ranger's coat which can get a little stringy looking ends up looking silky and fluffy and stays like that for weeks at a time.
> 
> He's also gone hiking and through brush and out visiting my horse in the country and we've never had a problem with matts or any trouble getting burrs out - they slip right out of his coat.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Ranger, I found it locally in Phoenix from your link so I will give it a try. I have never seen a Black "Golden" and I have to say he could be the poster child for Mango Tango (perhaps with a Ted Nugent jingle) with that coat!

I am also guilty of dry brushing I had no idea! I can see the salon station with sprayers, oils, shampoos, brushes and the likes, get my daughter to add a nail station and she could open her own business.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ranger said:


> Whoa, what?? Never brush a dry dog? I was always taught when brushing horse's tails (which take a year to re-grow to full length) was to ONLY do it after the tail was shampooed and conditioned and DRIED. Otherwise you risked breakage from trying to untangle the wet hairs. Of course "brushing" meant picking out all the tangles/snarls with a wide toothed comb, not actually brushing with a pin brush.
> 
> I assumed the same went for dogs and have been brushing Ranger when he was dry ever since I got him! I thought wet or damp brushing would be worse...wow was I messed up.
> 
> Quick question: what kind of brush do you recommend for a dog who doesn't have an undercoat?


There is a BIG difference between horse hair and GR hair.  BUT, I always did my horses tails damp and had banged tails that touched the ground... I used a heavy rubber comb when damp, and worked a detangler through the tail before combing.


For a coat without undercoat I'd use a Universal Slicker with a soft pad, a metal Belgium Greyhound comb, or a Mason Pearson brush.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Pointgold - Perfect - I'll have to look into those since right now I'm using a rake - since it's all I have!! :uhoh:

Cali & I - thanks! He's a flattie X (maybe golden cross since his head is more golden like than flat coat) and his coat has gotten so much nicer since his frequent baths with the earthbath stuff. When he gets his professional groom done, I think I'll give them his shampoo bottle so he doesn't react to the stuff they use! He's an uber sensitive boy!


----------



## cirrus (May 21, 2008)

Bought doggy shampoo - still haven't used it - too busy.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

cirrus said:


> Bought doggy shampoo - still haven't used it - too busy.


Congratulations!!!! So cute!!!!!!!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

He is a cutie and a very good reason to postpone the doggie bath. Best of luck with the new baby.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I just got my bottle of earthbath Mango Tango All in one shampoo and conditioner. LOVE IT! Suds up very nicely.

I got mine here [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Earthbath-Natural-Shampoo-Conditioner-16-Ounce/dp/B0006341VA[/ame] $8.10 and free shipping and no tax. Cheapest I could find it. Our local Agway sells it but is like $5 more plus tax.


----------

